# المواد الكيميائية الداخلة فى صناعة العطور



## تامرمحمدعبدو (21 أبريل 2009)

الاخوة الكيميائين ارجو من يعرف من اين استطيع شراء المواد الداخلة فى صناعة العطور ان يدلنى عليها وعلى سبيل المثال
Thujopsene
Cedrol1
Cedren –a- 
Cedren –b-
Copaene a- 
Widdrol 
linalool


----------



## سعود الحنتوشي (21 أبريل 2009)

هل من الممكن شرح أحدث خلطات الياسة البناء
ولكم الشكر


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (26 أبريل 2009)

هل يوجد احد فى المنتدى متخصص فى صناعة العطور (بمصانع العطور)


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (9 أغسطس 2009)

تامرمحمدعبدو قال:


> الاخوة الكيميائين ارجو من يعرف من اين استطيع شراء المواد الداخلة فى صناعة العطور ان يدلنى عليها وعلى سبيل المثال
> thujopsene
> cedrol1
> cedren –a-
> ...


 
ماحدش عندة معرفة بهذة الكيماويات من الكيميائين؟؟؟؟؟


----------

